# Basel 2012 - Anonimo



## nelsondevicenci

Now we are talking about Anonimo and his participation on Basel 2012 !!!!

On my list the San Marco Bronze !!!!


----------



## torromoto

Damn you are fast..Was just about to reveal these 2 myself hahaha..I'm a sucker for the Dino Zei line..I think the steel case with bronze bezel works really well..Very nice looking piece...Lets face it..a lot of watch brands coming out with bronze finished cases, but none are as good as our pioneer brand ANONIMO...Their alloy is among the best that is being used...
Guillermo


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sorry Guillermo I was working early with some servers and i got the email !!!!

Yes the Bronze/SS combo is perfect I like it so far better than Bronze/OxPro bezels.

Great add the strap on the Nautilio !

Let's see what else is going out !!!


----------



## torromoto

I agree..The strap on the Nautilo looks amazing...It looks to be made very well...
Guillermo


----------



## nelsondevicenci

come on man you can do it very well too !


----------



## kingblackbolt

Not a big carbon fibre fan but that bronze is very nice! The ss case and bronze bezel looks very sporty with that Bkack dialed Dino Zei... I'd like to see one in person


----------



## phunky_monkey

I must own a Bronze San Marco...  I had already been contemplating getting another San Marco this year, but may hold off and wait for a bronze sometime in the future. This is the first Anonimo in a few years that I've seen as a 'must buy'. I also really like the Nautilo in that combination. As above, I much prefer it to the Bronze/Ox-Pro versions. 

The Carbon is growing on me a bit, but I still wouldn't buy one.


----------



## Cybotron

These are amazing. Love the bronze San Marco. I need that one. Thanks for posting Nelson.


----------



## Jebhut

Yup, that San Marco's the hotness (I talked about it last week here - in Tom Cruise pics). Also love the Polluce Magnum...


----------



## kingblackbolt

Tom Cruise was wearing one? Who knew he had such good taste?!



Jebhut said:


> Yup, that San Marco's the hotness (I talked about it last week here - in Tom Cruise pics). Also love the Polluce Magnum...


----------



## phunky_monkey

He has an Ox-Pro San Marco, but who knows, maybe he'll pick up a Bronze version too ;-)


----------



## kingblackbolt

That would prove his good taste... with out a doubt! :-d



phunky_monkey said:


> He has an Ox-Pro San Marco, but who knows, maybe he'll pick up a Bronze version too ;-)


----------



## nelsondevicenci

His girl got the San Marco for Him...so she know it !!!!!!


----------



## kingblackbolt

So that explains it... Katie is the one with good taste! 



nelsondevicenci said:


> His girl got the San Marco for Him...so she know it !!!!!!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*




























******DOUBLE CHECK THE DETAILS ON THE PICTURE BELOW AND LET ME KNOW !!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## primerak

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*

San Marco Bronze is one of the few busy dials that works for me....a very nice version.


----------



## samanator

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*

Personally if Basel for Anonimo this year is a repeat of last years dial, and hand shuffling and just more bronze cases I'll be very disappointed. If Anonimo wants to be the all broze case company then OK, that at least shows direction, and a true niche (mixing bronze with other metals is also fine). If all that we are getting for a year's worth of labor is some one put a bronze blank into the mill in place of SS, or we print a few different base color dials then why even go. It doesn't even have to be all new just some thing that looks like some design effort was put in to it. These two show no effort. Would it be that hard to machine a rotating bezel for one or two pieces? Maybe a few updates to the shape of the Militar case. Even some fresh new hands! When I first discovered Anonimo what caught me was the mix of designs, colors, component styles and flash. They were bold and in your face. 2010 showed promise but that was 2 years ago. These are SSDY.


----------



## timefleas

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*

Sadly, based on the pictures shown so far, I have to completely agree with Michael--last year was lackluster at best, complete with dial blunders and rather unadventurous designs, while this year seems even less adventurous--as Michael says, if this is all they have to offer, then why bother? Let's hope they're saving the best for last!


----------



## Jebhut

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*

Confused...not to totally disagree, but in support of Anonimo...handcrafted pieces, truly unique designs, unlike _*any*_ in the industry (Professionale case one of the most intricate designs I've ever seen!)...yet how many new and unique timepieces have other brands come out with every year or two?

Rolex (new designs??) Breitling, Omega, even Panerai...owned 'em, loved 'em...but boring in comparison to the risk takers at Anonimo IMHO?!

The San Marco, Notturnale, new Professionale CNS, the new DZ line...along with previous case/model updating (as shown above). Brass case pioneers.

Still...how many Anonimo 'aficionados' even reward these efforts by purchasing these new beauties from an AD? As discussed in this forum, too many prefer to wait and 'snag' a deal, waiting for a second hand piece...complaining about their prices...then ironically criticizing this incredible (IMHO) brand's lack of new designs after just a year or two?? I purchased my two Anonimos (Drass Cronoscopio Mark II and Pro GMT) through 'authorized channels', at fair enough discount...and will continue to support them in this way (as I did with many other brands I've respected and owned over the years).

Meanwhile the huge powerhouse mass produced brands have been selling the same looks for decades, (and other brands are 'stealing' the bronze case pioneering due to lack of new design ingenuity of their own)?

Every brand in the world jumped onto the 'watch with a bezel' diver fad...they all look the same! If that's desired, there must be 1000 watches out there to choose from rather than request yet another brand' entry. A whole new industry of (mostly Chinese made) divers flooding the market with hardly an individualistic design among them?! IWC and Rolex to Deep Blue and Invicta...a 2000m water resistance case was all it took to make a new diver brand by using strong lume and Chinese labor!

Personally find it refreshing that a brand has kept it's unique design focus, small production, integrity and individuality (IMO, the key to Panerai's success in a different healthier economy).

Keep doing what you do Anonimo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timefleas

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*

Your ("jebhut") continued defense of the realm is admirable--though I think you mix and confuse some of the issues.

Of the more than 15 Anonimo watches that I have owned, I purchased several of them new, from ADs, and in all cases, when it came to sending them off to new homes, I lost major amounts of money on every one of them, so, these days, I prefer to cut my losses, and buy Anonimo used, until (if and when) their pricing structure more realistically matches their actual market value. This situation is NOT true of all other watches, though it is so for some.

I do believe, owners and non-owners, primary purchasers and secondary purchasers, ALL have a right to express both satisfaction or dissatisfaction over the trends they have observed with any watch company, and as this is a forum dedicated to Anonimo, naturally our discussions entertain all things, good and bad, related to Anonimo.

It goes without saying that most contributors here do indeed like Anonimo a lot (I certainly do), and while some may wish to turn a blind eye towards Anonimo's shortcomings, others can make positive contributions to the development of the company by offering both criticisms and suggestions as to how to improve things, at least from their personal perspectives. To that end, the recent offerings, to some of us at least, seem quite lackluster, and uninspired, and thus, some (many?) are hopeful of better things to come--we have enjoyed some very nice offerings in the past, and look to even better in the future--I, for one, however, am not all that excited about the current status quo.

Peter


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*

OMG... this thread is for the "NEW" things , variances whatever you guys can called.... thsi type of discussions are many on the ANonimo section.

NOW as always I said... PEOPLE don't buy timepieces as an invesment... because not just with Anonimo you are going to lose money... few timepieces can give you a profit... even if you got them of a retail price... not talking just for ANonimo.

Now... If ANonimo make his variances at his own... well as many said...Sadly, more of the same...etc. is what it's, remember they have a tansition now from Masacessi era to New management so things are not just easy... with the bad economy we have globalized already... so time to time.

Again guys Buy waht you like... buy waht you can afford... NEVER GET A TIMEPIECE AS A INVESTMENT is better if you want to expend money thinking to get more in the future for what you get consider GOLD or play with stocks ;-)

Everyone has his own strategy when we talk about timepiece purcahses... Pre-owned, Pre-Loved, used, gray market, liquidation also sometimes ppl who sell pieces at crazy prices even at lees than a cost ( and this Happen a lot in forums...keep an eye )
only thing can i say is ... be happy with what you get and if you like something and you can afford it just get it... we live once and if you live 100 years still too short !

By the way... take a look of Rolex... Anyone can see something really new? Panerai they make his variances on more of the same... JLC... anithing new? LW... variances of the same, Zenith... variances too, Ball variances too... just this few come to my mind right now... in my opinion I don't care about MOVEMENTS y bla bla bla.... I buy what I like even if is a understimate MIYOTA movement  and I'm so happy !


----------



## Stonechild

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*

Thanks Nel. That Bronze San Marco is fantastic. I must own one someday.

J


----------



## JayVeeez

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*



Stonechild said:


> Thanks Nel. That Bronze San Marco is fantastic. I must own one someday.
> 
> J


I agree wholeheartedly that the San Marco Bronzo is ridicuously cool! I would like to see more like this from Anonimo from all ends. Why not a bronze sailor?! OMG! That would be sweet!!!


----------



## timefleas

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*



JayVeeez said:


> ... Why not a bronze sailor?! OMG! That would be sweet!!!


Sounds like a great idea--certainly better than a carbon fiber Sailor.

A few companies have managed to make inexpensive bronze 'divers' (Magrette, Helson, etc.) why not Anonimo using one of their defining trademarks (bronze case) in one of their more accessible (inexpensive) watches?

Or, (and this is the basic point I was trying to make earlier in that other thread) how about a BRAND NEW model--such as a bronze case, simple base movement (do diver's really need to know the day or date?) with a new bright legible dial design--in other words, what we would usually expect at a Basel convention--a brand new watch design that really turns heads!! (Not just a slightly re-worked version of an already existing model...)

Peter


----------



## StefB

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*



timefleas said:


> Or, (and this is the basic point I was trying to make in that other thread) how about a BRAND NEW model--such as a bronze case, simple base movement (do diver's really need to know the day or date?) with a new bright legible dial design--in other words, what we would usually expect at a Basel convention--a brand new watch design that really turns heads!! (Not just a slightly re-worked version of an already existing model...)
> 
> Peter


Couldn't agree more. Absolutely would love to see that!


----------



## JayVeeez

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*

I think we are on the right track with these sentiments.

My Ideas:
1. A bronze Militare
2. What about silver or a mixture (to corner the market in semi-precious metals that age)
3. A silver Militare
4. Tungsten
5. Ceramic 
6. A new profesionale based on the U-Lock system
7. Bring back the dawg gone D-Date (Militare edition would be HOT!)
8. Base dial divers? A COSC one?! OMG
9. Anti-Reflective crystals at least as good as Panerai or Breitling if that is even possible (heck, come up with your own new "coating technology")

Stagnation is the problem with the stage of their current business cycle. The watches CURRENTLY, compared to thier biggest competitors are all right or okay and that is the problem.

I think any descent is merely because all we have been getting at the lower range is swapped dials and carbon fiber remixes. While I still like the Carbon Diver, CF is ancient history BTW. On the high end, Drass & gold is cool, but I would rather buy a steel Panerai at the hedge fund manager pricing! I mean, I actually did... We want to see this creativity and a little more confidence in Anonimo. They are casemakers and should really start to maximize what they are best at without charging well over $5k a pop...



timefleas said:


> Sounds like a great idea--certainly better than a carbon fiber Sailor.
> 
> A few companies have managed to make inexpensive bronze 'divers' (Magrette, Helson, etc.) why not Anonimo using one of their defining trademarks (bronze case) in one of their more accessible (inexpensive) watches?
> 
> Or, (and this is the basic point I was trying to make in that other thread) how about a BRAND NEW model--such as a bronze case, simple base movement (do diver's really need to know the day or date?) with a new bright legible dial design--in other words, what we would usually expect at a Basel convention--a brand new watch design that really turns heads!! (Not just a slightly re-worked version of an already existing model...)
> 
> Peter


----------



## Chronopolis

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*

I became infatuated with Anonimos - ever since I first laid eyes on them - but I still do not own one... for the very reason you mentioned. I simply cannot bring myself to accept their pricing. (Of course, not just Anonimo's.)

And given how they tend not to retain their value well, well, it's got me waiting and watching and waiting and waiting... for how many years now?

What do YOU think is their realistic market value - on average? I'd say 40- 50% less. But, given how people are so proud, we/they would rather die than discount, and this lose their imaginary 'prestige' value. It's unfortunate, actually. Anonimo would also make more $ in the end, by moving more metal, faster, by lowering their prices. But as usual, pride goeth before the fall.



timefleas said:


> Of the more than 15 Anonimo watches that I have owned, I purchased several of them new, from ADs, and in all cases, when it came to sending them off to new homes, I lost major amounts of money on every one of them, so, these days, I prefer to cut my losses, and buy Anonimo used, until (if and when) their pricing structure more realistically matches their actual market value. This situation is NOT true of all other watches, though it is so for some.
> Peter


----------



## SBD

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*

I think Anonimo is a good value at 50% or more off retail. I also think that they seem to be in a bit of a rut, design-wise. I want to see a fresh reinvention of some of their key pieces -- like Rolex did with the SDDS. Or like Breitling did with the B01. Or like Omega has done with the new Seamaster. These watches aren't simply material or color changes -- they take the spirit of a classic and reimagine them with new technology, more luxurious details, better movements. Even changes of scale and proportion serve to make them different from their predecessors.

On the other hand, I have 3 Anonimos in my collection already. You could say that Anonimo must already have a line up significant scope if I find 3 of them that are different enough that I own them.

That being said, I can't help but feel that they could do more. AR should be a prerequisite at this price point. So should top-grade movements. Dial-work should be more than simple screen-printing on a solid flat dial. And it wouldn't kill me if Anonimo would make a diver that has a dive bezel. I'm tired of drooling over PAM024,025,243,371, etc...

PS: Peter, you snagged the Nottunale, huh? Man I came really close to pulling the trigger on that but the timing just wasn't right. Hope you're enjoying it.


----------



## timefleas

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*

I did indeed snag the Notturnale--and am glad I did. I am having a strap made for it, and once that comes in (several weeks), I will do a review--not as "blingy" as it looks in the macro product shots, in fact understated, classic and true to the roots Anonimo--really a great watch, that, as you suggest above, should be (along with the rest of the entire Anonimo line up) offered at about half the retail price they are asking. Given a choice between the Notturnale and a similarly priced Panerai, IWC or even a Rolex--I would buy any of the latter three before I got the Notturnale. But, if the Notturnale were sold at half its list, where it should be, I would consider it at least equal to what other brands offer in that price range, or what could be had on the used market in that same bracket.

Peter


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Professionale Chrono Oro Drass Bezel*

*









Professionale Crono Oro
*​Florence, date _- At Baselworld 2012, Anonimo Firenze will be pulling out all the stops with a brand new model: the Professionale Crono Oro. For the first time in its fifteen-year history, Anonimo Firenze has crafted the case of this exquisite diving watch in 18 karat gold. Finished with a drass bezel, this watch was originally developed for professional divers, luxury watch aficionados and all who dive. It will undoubtedly seduce every admirer of luxurious, sporty watches.

_With the Professionale Crono Oro, Anonimo Firenze marks its appearance in the world of _haute_ watch making. This prestigious chronograph, with a case in 18 karat gold and drass, has been expertly designed to give it a stylish, masculine look.

It is not only beautiful, but also a piece of professional diving equipment.More than 120 grams of 18 karat gold have been incorporated into the watch case, making it a true luxury item. "Gold is a metal that performs faultlessly in an ocean environment.

From a technical point of view, it is actually the best-performing metal under water. As a precious metal, gold is 100% rust free and also hypoallergenic.

However, one important reason makes gold a rare choice for use in professional watches: it is extremely expensive. Thanks to the expertise of our workshops, which have been making watch cases since 1939, we have nevertheless succeeded in launching this unique watch," explains Anonimo Firenze's David Cypers.The combination of a stainless steel bezel treated with drass to darken the colour of the metal is a construction method developed especially for this purpose by Anonimo Firenze.

The procedure leaves the metal resistant to corrosion as well as non-reflective, a camouflage effect that is essential in military settings.When Anonimo launched the Millimetri model in 1997, it promised to be the one true high-quality diver's watch. Even so, each year the collection has seen the addition of a new model that has performed even better and is even more perfect than the ones that have come before.

The *Anonimo Firenze Professionale* one of these. This professional diver's watch is the product of intensive research and collaboration with the Cooperative ****onale Sommozzatori (C.N.S.), one of the world's biggest names in deep sea diving.Thanks to this collaborative effort with C.N.S., Anonimo Firenze has been able to create a one-of-a-kind diver's watch. The company had the opportunity to test its watches at extreme depths when professionals divers from the C.N.S. consistently wore Anonimo Firenze watches on their missions.

Anonimo Firenze was also able to test one model at a depth of 2,100 metres, attaching it to a radio-operated submarine belonging to the famous Instituto ****onale de Geofisica e Vulcanologica during a mission on Sicily's Augusta coast in October 2002. These tests helped Anonimo Firenze to adapt the models and to develop a diver's watch like none that professional divers had ever seen before. It was based on that watch that Anonimo then developed its Professionale Crono chronograph, which is watertight to 1,200 metres. In turn, this watch was the starting point for the Professionale Crono Oro, also pressure resistant to 120 ATM.The Anonimo Firenze Professionale series is a collection of watches that are suitable for professional use in the most extreme of conditions, hence the name Professionale.

Designs adhere to the stringent requirements set by the C.N.S.:

- extreme pressure resistance in watch cases;
- easy to repair in case of emergencies;
- outstanding clarity in the dark and in reduced light;
- an automatic helium release valve that can withstand erroneous operation in stress situations.

Based on these requirements, Anonimo Firenze developed an outsize case for the Professionale, and an automatic movement that has been exhaustively tested.

The watch is dependable and ergonomically designed, and features a patented U-lock® locking system that is unusual for the watch industry and based on the deep sea applications typically employed by the C.N.S.In contrast to traditional watches, this one features a torsion-free locking system that incorporates externally mounted screws. The great advantage of this is that the watch can be opened for adjustment without risk of loss of locking elements.

The Professionale's helium release valve is fully automatic, eliminating every possibility for error in professional use and in stressful situations.

Price upon request.*

For more information:*Sales contact: [email protected]Press contact: [email protected]


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Professionale Crono Titanio, Nautilio SS/Bronze, Diver Drass*

*Anonimo Firenze: a master of material combinations*​At Basel World 2012, Anonimo Firenze will launch three iconic models in completely new combinations of materials: the Dino Zei Nautilo Steel Bronze, the Professionale Crono Titanio and the Carbon Diver Drass.
For fifteen years, Anonimo Firenze watches have been the touchstone of professional watches for divers and navy personnel. As part of its continuing quest for renewal and excellence in performance, Anonimo Firenze's R&D department has joined forces with the know-how of Italian navy and professional divers from the Cooperativa ****onale Sommozzatori to test new materials for use in watch cases. After all, it is its superior watch cases that positioned Anonimo Firenze so far ahead of other luxury brands. The company has been making watch cases in their own workshop, which actually exists since 1939, producing each one from a solid block of steel, bronze, titanium or gold.


*Dino Zei Nautilio Bronze/SS








*

Anonimo Firenze presents its new version of this watch from the exclusive Dino Zei line: the Nautilo Steel Bronze. This revolutionary watch was previously presented in 2007 in marine bronze, a material used in the watch industry only by Anonimo itself. The watch was named after the Nautilus, the first nuclear submarine and the first ship ever to navigate under the ice of the North pole. The watch's construction made it as groundbreaking, but oriented to solid values, as that ship. In Basel, Anonimo Firenze will be showing the watch with a steel case and a bronze bezel.
​
Like the first model crafted in marine bronze, this watch has also been designed to cope with the most extreme of conditions. It is resistant to corrosion and oxidation, high temperatures, acids and other chemical substances. The metal case is not only functional, but contributes to the strong, more formal look of the Anonimo Firenze Dino Zei line.


*Professionale Crono Titanio










*The Professionale Crono is an elite watch that was developed in collaboration with professional divers from the C.N.S. (Cooperazione ****onale Sommozzatori). Anonimo Firenze presents a new version of this diver's watch in titanium and Drass.The watch's performance is enhanced even further thanks to its titanium grade 5 case. Titanium is just as durable as stainless steel and equally effective in an sea environment, but it is much lighter. Moreover, this titanium watch case can withstand pressures of 200 ATM as compared to 120 ATM for the steel version.Anonimo Firenze has finished the case with a stainless steel bezel treated with Drass (Double Refinished Anonimo Steel Surface). This is a unique treatment, developed by Anonimo Firenze for darkening the colour of steel. This increases the metal's resistance to corrosion and at the same time it becomes non-reflective, a camouflage effect that is essential in military settings.Waterproof to 2,000 metres. Limited edition: 100, numbered. Suggested retail price: € 8.850*

Carbon Diver Drass










*The Carbon Diver Drass is the brand new version of the successful Sailor Diver, now in a drass and carbon combination. The stainless steel case has been given the exclusive Anonimo drass treatment and is finished with a carbon covered bezel and a dial with printed carbon motif. This is an unusual combination of materials that guarantees exceptional performance.Drass is an acronym for "Double Refinished Anonimo Steel Surface". To achieve this, the stainless steel case is treated extensively in-house, causing it to darken and resemble in colour to titanium. This partly chemical procedure was developed to be used by military users as a way of enhancing resistance to corrosion and prevent oxidation. The stainless steel also becomes anti-reflective, a camouflage effect which is essential in military settings.The bezel has a carbon cover and the dial is printed with carbon motif, adding a sporty touch. The use of carbon in this manner is new to Anonimo Firenze, but a perfect match for a brand that is famous for extensive research into new, high-performance materials for watch cases and parts. Light, highly resistant and exceedingly strong, it has proven its usefulness in shipbuilding and other sectors many times over.This watch from the Anonimo Firenze Sports line has been designed for recreational divers and sailors, and is waterproof to 300 metres.Limited edition: 300, numbered. Suggested retail price: € 2.350

*For more information:*Sales contact: [email protected]Press contact: [email protected]
​


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Dino Zei Book, San Marco Bronze, Diamond DIver*

*Anonimo Firenze - Dino Zei - 15/40*
*15 years of Anonimo Firenze/40 years of Dino Zei










*​Anonimo Firenze celebrates its *15*th birthday in 2012. In that time, the watchmaker has grown to become one of Italy's leading brands for top-quality mechanical watches. A great deal of this success has been thanks to the efforts of Dino Zei, for whom 2012 marks *40* years of work in watch making. As a salute to his artistry, we at Firenze Orologi have named him *honorary president.* As part of this double anniversary, we will also be presenting a book in collaboration with Dino Zei, entitled "*From Anonimo to Firenze Orologi. The History of a Florentine Brand*", written by Dino Zei himself. In addition, we will be introducing new versions of two existing watches in Anonimo Firenze's Dino Zei range: *San Marco Bronze* and *Nautilo Steel Bronze*. Both of these watches are prize models, inspired by the craftsmanship of Zei and part of Anonimo Firenze's heritage. This year, we will also be in Basel for the launch of our long-awaited *diamond watch*: the Anonimo Firenze Diamond Diver. This watch is a stunning combination of function, elegance and refinement.

*Young brand, long history

*​2012 is a special year for Anonimo Firenze, as it marks the Florentine watchmaker's 15th anniversary. The brand may be a relatively new arrival to the watch industry, but it can nevertheless boast an impressive history. Hence it is about time to write about Anonimo Firenze. The result is "*From Anonimo to Firenze Orologi. The History of a Florentine Brand*," a luxury volume by Dino Zei.

Anonimo Firenze is a master in the creation of mechanical watches with technical and military design, and it is firmly rooted in Florence. This Italian city has a centuries-old tradition of expertise in fine mechanic, watches and clocks, and it has been the centre of the military industry for just as long. It is thanks to this that Anonimo Firenze has grown into a respected brand for luxurious mechanical watches within a relatively short time span.

The great strength of Anonimo Firenze is its robust handmade watch cases, which reflect the company's origins in the workshops that produced watch cases for big names in the watch industry and for Italian producers of diving equipment.Indeed, the back of every watch still bears the proud words _Casemakers in Firenze since 1939_. But Anonimo Firenze would not be where it is today with the expertise of the engineer, former navy colonel, Dino Zei, who celebrates 40 years in the watch industry in 2012.

Dino Zei became CEO at Officine Panerai in 1972, having been nominated by Giuseppe Panerai upon his retirement. In 1997 he sold the brand and the existing models to the Swiss Richemont Group, then still known as Vendôme. However, the workshop still remained, and that inspired Federico Massacesi, a former business partner of Salvatore Ferragamo, to give Florence's watch making tradition a new meaning. In that same year, he set up Anonimo Firenze, and as soon as his contract with Richemont allowed it, Dino Zei also joined Anonimo.

The book "From Anonimo to Firenze Orologi. The History of a Florentine Brand" describes the close ties between the brand and the Italian navy. It also illuminates the expertise and history of the Anonimo Firenze workshops, and introduces the Research and Development team responsible for the extraordinary watch cases. In addition to the history of Anonimo Firenze, the book also gives an overview of the unique watches that the company has produced over the past fifteen years. They are the inspiration behind the great story of a great brand of watches.

With a limited edition of 800 copies, the book is a true collector's item for Anonimo Firenze aficionados. The official presentation will take place during Baselworld 2012.

Available via [email protected]
Suggested retail price: € 150

*San Marco Bronze








*​
_Anonimo Firenze's Dino Zei San Marco Bronze is an excellent reflection of Anonimo Firenze's rich history. This model is illustrative of the driving passion of Anonimo Firenze: to remain in control of time, even in the most extreme conditions. With a brand new case in aluminium bronze, Anonimo Firenze has added new sport values to the elegant military style of the Dino Zei line in celebration of the company's 15th birthday.
_
Dino Zei has developed this high-performance watch together with the former commandor of the San Marco brigade, Franco Zavattaro. Typically for the Anonimo Firenze Dino Zei San Marco, this edition also features a robust monobloc case and a bezel with five exposed screws.

Anonimo Firenze crafted the watch case in bronze for the anniversary edition of the Dino Zei San Marco. This exceptional model shows off the great creative expertise of the Anonimo Firenze Dino Zei line. "The San Marco Bronze marks the introduction of a techno vintage material, aluminium bronze, in this Dino Zei model, which has been developed by and for military personnel.

The San Marco is the very top of the Dino Zei line," explains Antoinio Ambuchi (R&D department of Firenze Orologi). "Aluminium bronze is an alloy typically used in maritime applications such as propellers for ships, and by incorporating it into the watch we have lifted its performance to an entirely new level."

In addition, this model is illustrative of the refined, dynamic style of Anonimo Firenze's Dino Zei line. Its dark brown face, with fluorescent numbers and markings, reflects the elegant military style for which Anonimo Firenze is so well known. With its combination of a bronze case and a wrist strap in salt water resistant Kodiak® calfskin, this watch will appeal to men whose taste dictates subtle, distinguished design.

The Anonimo Firenze Dino Zei San Marco Bronze has been produced in a limited edition series of 300.

Suggested retail price: € 8.400




*Diamond Diver









*​
Anonimo Firenze's 15th anniversary is an outstanding occasion for the introduction of its very first diamond watch. The Anonimo Diamond Diver is a mechanical watch of unequalled quality, a luxurious new edition of an Anonimo classic.
All of Anonimo Firenze's watches demonstrate the company's passion for good design. Its rugged silhouettes and artisan-crafted oversize watches have made it an iconic watch brand that is also highly appealing to women, and to everyone who enjoys luxury.

For years, a diamond watch had been a frequent request, but Anonimo Firenze took its time in developing a model that would not fail to meet its own stringent requirements for quality and design.

The result is the Diamond Diver. Based on an existing streamlined model, it has been completely redesigned and given a luxury makeover by Anonimo Firenze's design team, with brilliant-cut diamonds expertly set into the bezel of the watch. In total, 1,8 karat white diamonds have been incorporated into the watch.

Anonimo Firenze also transformed the watch face with guilloche engraving, which catches the light and traces the movement of the fluorescent hands. Fluorescent Arabic characters mark the hour at 2, 4, 8 and 10 as do hour markers. The date is shown at the 4.

The Diamond Diver is available in four versions, with a choice of an elegant beige, red, green or blue face featuring a subtle logo. This is a watch with a formidable personality, and to complete its look it has been finished with a crocodile leather Kodiak® strap in chic white.


----------



## timefleas

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Dino Zei Book, San Marco Bronze, Diamond DIver*

Looks like a bunch of retreads on the one hand, over-engineering (the Pro chronos) on the other, and then, just when I thought things couldn't get worse, they have a line of "diamond divers"--now, that's downright embarrassing--making me think twice about even owning anything by them--certainly won't be buying anything from the new line up, new or used. What a disappointment.

Peter


----------



## nelsondevicenci

I feel your concerns Peter, as a Anonimist i was waiting for something really good because the anniversary. 

Diamond Diver is not for me even not for the fans here at least in the states. 

Pro Crono is one of the Anonimo icons but playing with materials is good But better if they play with dials and hands not only on Pro line. 

Why not like a Bronze Diver, Millemetri 44mm. , an updated dial on Polluce Magnum they can play with a lot of things not only with materials.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


----------



## StefB

I"m all for Anonimo leveraging their core strength in case work, but these are not doing it for me. So while I'd like to get the San Marco bronze, another iteration of the San Marco takes away some of the special exclusivity of the piece.

I very much like the idea of a titanium Professionale. But with an Ox Pro bezel, while handsome, is kind of trendy at this point or at least unnecessary. 
_
They need to work on refined simplicity_, _not just easy to execute color and material combos. _

I agree with Nelson, that they should have done more with the dials, hands, etc - much like what they did successfully, updating the Argonauta to the Aeronauta.

Perhaps this is the most economical way for them to spruce up the line and attract new customers with color combos (and diamonds for the ladies). But for us and future, true collectors, I don't see these models adding any real depth or something truly new, which the brand sorely needs.


----------



## 92gli

The ti Pro. chrono is very sexy. Not a watch I'd ever consider. But nice to look at.


----------



## EL_Chingon

92gli said:


> The ti Pro. chrono is very sexy. Not a watch I'd ever consider. But nice to look at.


Obviously Anonimo does not read our threads. not a big fan of the bronze, I know that they are the trend now, I like them but would not own one. Would have like to see the Polluce Magnum in a SS case with new Dial so I can have one on a bracelet. The Pro Crono *Titanio *look cool, but would have like to see non Pro crono's updated too. The diamonds, I have no words, just that I hope those are the only models they made.


----------



## torromoto

In all honesty..The only thing I really dislike is the diamond diver wich I assume is made to attract some female clients..I see no problem there..Would I have liked to see some new dial designs? Sure but I still have my eye on some of ANONIMO's earlier production models so for me still enough out there to keep me excited and hunting...
Guillermo


----------



## phunky_monkey

I quite like the Nautilus SS/Bronze, and love the San Marco Bronze, though not at that price point. Perhaps one day when they're at a decent pre-owned I'll grab one but that is close to AP money. I still want one quite badly though!

As for the Pro Crono's I still prefer my version to the new lines. I'm considering a Rose Gold piece in the near future, and I do love the Polluce SS/Gold, but for me the Pro case is too big to be gold. The Pro is already an imposing watch, and this may be a bit too 'in your face' and would certainly be very heavy (not an issue for me personally). I'll reserve judgement until I see it though... It could knock me off my feet. The Titanium version I quite like, but Titanium is generally not my thing when it comes to watches. I can definitely see the appeal though and think it is overall a successful design. How it all comes together will be interesting though as personally the multiple finishes on the SS Pro is one of my favourite things about it. It would definitely suit those people who feel the Pro range is just too heavy for them though.

The less said about the diamond versions the better.


----------



## Jebhut

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*

Guess they're appealing to the European market with those colors...from what I've heard (from an AD), the US isn't a big percent of their market anyway. (Makes sense...the majority here seem more interested in 'status symbols'...less appreciation of hand made appeal)  I know...I was a knifemaker. Most people here just don't get the quality craftsmanship _thing_ any more...


----------



## Chronopolis

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*



Jebhut said:


> Guess they're appealing to the European market with those colors...


And women, obviously. And why not?
Some WISs (men) forget that it's a hobby for us, but not for the manufacturer: it's a business.



Jebhut said:


> from what I've heard (from an AD), the US isn't a big percent of their market anyway.


Shocking news to some Americans, especially to those who've never traveled overseas.



Jebhut said:


> (Makes sense...the majority here seem more interested in 'status symbols'...less appreciation of hand made appeal)  I know...I was a knifemaker. Most people here just don't get the quality craftsmanship _thing_ any more...


This might be lamentable, and maybe it is. But I don't think "most people" anywhere ever really appreciated craftsmanship (substance, knowledge) over status symbols (flash, display). 
It's part and parcel of the general ignorance that causes people in the first place to hanker after 'codes' (of rank, show of $$$, etc) over substance.


----------



## samanator

*Re: Basel 2012 - Anonimo... Novitec Rosso II*

Now Anonimo does not post sales by geo but following the Market the US is still second or third. I seriously doubt these are a big deal in the Asian markets (currently the biggest market) given the size and weight. Let's face it a brand this small the watches go where they're ordered.


----------

